# Are there others spiritual riders?



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

How would you describe those special rides?
Rarely i just explode laughing totaly out of control or i just cry, tears of joy.
I hope to be riding in my 80s and with a little luck 90s.


----------



## Crockpot2001 (Nov 2, 2004)

No, just you.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Those are possibly some symptoms of a serious underlying condition emerging.
See Nurse Ben immediately for an internet diagnosis!

But seriously, more likely you are just one of the multitudes of spiritual people emerging in our society in these times. Bicycle riding is one of the points where it tend to be experienced more intensely. 

Enjoy the ride!


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

I think any immersion in nature has a spiritual component. What I find interesting about "spiritualism" is it appears we literally have brain hardware expressly for this phenomena. We evolved or co-evolved to experience this and experience this one must to maintain peak well being.

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueCheesehead (Jul 17, 2010)

Sounds like manopause. 

No place awakens my spiritual/emotional being like Yosemite Valley. (in spite of all the other tourists)


----------

